# Farm Progress Show/Tractor show



## scottyknows50 (Aug 9, 2010)

Is anyone going to the Farm Progress Show in Boone, IA this year? Our company (AgInputs, Inc.) has a booth down there and one of our owners has around 100 old tractors that will be on display August 31 at this farm. He has lots or rare and unusual tractors, Olivers, Minneapolis-Molines, Farmalls- all sorts. Just thought I'd give a heads up to any tractor enthusiasts out there.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Anyway to get some photos of it up here on the forum, for those who live on the other side of the planet, like myself here in Idaho? We'd sure appreciate it!


----------



## scottyknows50 (Aug 9, 2010)

i'm sure i can bring my camera. i will be working throughout the show, but should have plenty of time for pics as well.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Are you guys getting cleaned up after the flooding last week? I am going to try to make it, but I work nights and would have to take two days off to make it. We will see.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Is there a website for the event?


----------



## scottyknows50 (Aug 9, 2010)

the farm progress show's website is here: www.farmprogressshow.com we will be in booth 9610 in the varied industries tent :headclap:

here's a sneak peak of the tractor show: Tractor Collection Open to FPS Visitors - Farm Progress Show

make an effort to come if you're close enough!


----------



## scottyknows50 (Aug 9, 2010)

the flooding all seemed to go away quickly. my parents had 8" of water in their basement, but that was the worst of it for our family. we live just west of town and it really wasn't that bad on our farm. the fields, however, we'll see...


----------

